# ERRATA - Ruwan PE Exam Construction Module 3rd Ed.



## Jayman_PE (Mar 11, 2012)

As anyone knows by just perusing this text there are issues and those issues are well documented elsewhere here so I won't dig into them. In short the book is sloppy, hastily sketched Figures in Word by someone's 5 year old, and someone hit the 'print' and 'publish' buttons prematurely. Anyway, upon ordering new last fall (2011) the book actually arrives with an Index - hastly stapled together on sheets of paper of course! LOL! That sums up all you need to know about this book...

Having said all that, I do think it's good prep for the Const. PM exam. Lot's of depth and good things in here. Just have to work through the rough patches. Some of the photographs shown are great - they speak a thousand words as the saying goes. Lindeburg should take notes from this practice. Why explain so much in writing only to confuse the busy reader when a simple picture with a brief explanation suffices?

Anyway, here is what I found so far

Page 23. The Practive problem at the bottom of page asks to find the Bearing for line AC, yet in the solution he solves for the Azimuth? A Bearing and Azimuth are not the same. The directions are the same, yes, yet the numbers are not. Very important distinction.

Page 88, Problem describes rate of pour as 6 ft/sec. Should be 6 ft/hr.

Page 76. In practice problem Ruwan computes 1,087.5 psf. I get 1,261.5 psf.

Page 102. Problem 2.5 is messed up. Ruwan flip flops between using 1" and 1/2" thick mortar, when referencing the Figure from Problem 2.4.

Page 103. Problem 2.7 is labeld as 2.6.

Page 182. Section 4.6. Draftsman is misspelled.

Feel free to add to the list.

thanks,

Jason


----------

